# Mushroom hunt



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone know of a mushroom forage in the Algarve or Central Portugal, I love wild mushrooms and have not seen the topic covered on the site unless I was not paying attention to the post


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Please please be particularily carefull picking wild mushrooms here.

Every year in PT there are deaths and very ill people that picked up and eated wild mushrooms. Some requiring urgent liver transplant. And these people where not city people dweling in the country side, they where knownlegaable peasants that had done it for a long time. 

Aparently global warming is causing the visual aspect of wild mushrooms to change, to the point of mitasking even the trained eye.

As we say here there are two kinds of wild mushrroms in Portugal, the good ones and the ones you only eat once.


----------

